# Chocolate vs. Vanilla



## Michael Morris (Feb 24, 2005)

Take your pick!


(I'm testing the hide poll feature and need an enourmous number of lab rats - far more than wonder around in meta. Plus this long lasting debate must end I say!!  )


----------



## ph34r (Feb 24, 2005)

mmmmm....chocolate!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2005)

ph34r said:
			
		

> mmmmm....chocolate!



Same here. As ice cream, vanilla is almost as good - but only almost. Otherwise, no contest.


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm a vanilla man, myself. I prefer vanilla to chocolate. It's because it's sweeter, really.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Vanilla cannot hope to be more than a supporting character.  Indeed, vanilla is one of the ingredients in good chocolate.  Only someone of the calibre of an Iron Chef could make vanilla a star.  (If they can make green onions the centerpiece of a dish, they could do the same with vanilla.)


----------



## Gunslinger (Feb 24, 2005)

Vanilla all the way


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

My mother put it best, I think: "Vanilla is just missing that edge.  You need chocolate."


----------



## cybertalus (Feb 24, 2005)

Unlike chocolate, vanilla doesn't contain caffiene-like chemicals that keep me awake for months at a time.  So vanilla all the way.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 24, 2005)

Chocolate, because watching a woman enjoy a chocolate ice cream cone, uh...whoops!  Nevermind...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 24, 2005)

Vanilla - it is a base!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

I can see it.......


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 24, 2005)

For what?  Pudding?  Ice cream?  Cake?

Or women?


----------



## Umbran (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Vanilla cannot hope to be more than a supporting character.  Indeed, vanilla is one of the ingredients in good chocolate.  Only someone of the calibre of an Iron Chef could make vanilla a star.




I beg to differ.  Sure, when your vanilla is the equivalent of cheap Hershey's chocolate, it is difficult to see it in the starring role.  But a good vanilla has as much, if not more, character as a good chocolate.  Chocolate is the fighter of the flavor-world.  Vanilla is the subtle rogue.


----------



## Ferret (Feb 24, 2005)

Good vanila is superb, but Umbran put it better. What is this hide poll thingimajig?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> I beg to differ.  Sure, when your vanilla is the equivalent of cheap Hershey's chocolate, it is difficult to see it in the starring role.  But a good vanilla has as much, if not more, character as a good chocolate.  Chocolate is the fighter of the flavor-world.  Vanilla is the subtle rogue.



 Vanilla is so subtle it's about to slip into a coma!

I cannot believe it is winning.  Too many people must buy their chocolate ice cream in the cheap cardboard boxes.  Now that stuff IS nasty, but it doesn't have much to do with actual chocolate, either...


----------



## Mercule (Feb 24, 2005)

I love chocolate -- especially dark chocolate.  But since chocolate ice cream rarely, if ever, tastes like chocolate, I refuse to eat the vile stuff.  Breyer's Natural Vanilla Bean is da bomb, though.  Regular vanilla is fine, though, just put some chocolate chips on it.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 24, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Vanilla is so subtle it's about to slip into a coma!
> 
> I cannot believe it is winning.  Too many people must buy their chocolate ice cream in the cheap cardboard boxes.  Now that stuff IS nasty, but it doesn't have much to do with actual chocolate, either...



I would have thought the same about those who buy vanilla!  Sure, regular old store-brand vanilla ice cream ain't much to write home about, but a strong vanilla bean flavor is wonderful.  As is a silky French vanilla.

Although I still don't know if this isn't really a question about pr0n instead of ice cream...


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 24, 2005)

Back to the reason for the thread.  Registered users shouldn't be able to see the poll results because the poll is set to "hidden." Of course that is, if the system works.

So, do you guys see the results (I do, but I'm an admin)


----------



## Ferret (Feb 24, 2005)

I usually pick the fruit-ice of Solaros, the vanilla under that is lovely.

I can see them, but I'm blessed with a supporter account.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I see the results.  That is, if it's still 13 Chocolate, 20 Vanilla.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

my guess is it didn't work.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh and the best chocolate ice cream is Godiva's Dark Chocolate ice cream.

Oh man, that's to die for.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> my guess is it didn't work.....



More tweaking necessary?


----------



## pdkoning (Feb 24, 2005)

I can see the results right now.


----------



## JimAde (Feb 24, 2005)

I can see it, too.  Much to my surprise, Vanilla is ahead!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 24, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I can see it, too.  Much to my surprise, Vanilla is ahead!




people of eN World are an intelligent bunch.....


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 24, 2005)

I still see the results, mang.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 24, 2005)

I can see the results, too.


----------



## jonesy (Feb 24, 2005)

I see the poll, hence I voted vanilla.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Coincidentally, vanilla ice cream neither tastes nor smells anything like actual vanilla.


----------



## The Shaman (Feb 24, 2005)

My wife has this great vanilla-scented body wash...

...oh yeah, vanilla all the way...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 25, 2005)

I voted chocolate.

However, I fully admit that vanilla, made correctly, squishes chocolate like a tarrasque stepping on a kobold.  Unfortunately, it seems to be hard to find properly made vanilla.


----------



## barsoomcore (Feb 25, 2005)

All I know is, more men than women have voted in this poll. Chocolate is a thing for women. I don't think men get it. I really truly don't.

Just the notion that there exist women for whom the best chocolate is better than the best sex tells me there's a significant gender-based difference. I'm reasonably sure there do NOT exist men for whom that is true.

Oh, and I can see the poll results.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 25, 2005)

mucho chocolate mucho chocolate!

(I can see that chocolate is taking a beating...)

AR


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 25, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> I'm a vanilla man, myself. I prefer vanilla to chocolate. It's because it's sweeter, really.




Only if it's French Vanilla Ice Cream! 

As for me? CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Back to the reason for the thread.  Registered users shouldn't be able to see the poll results because the poll is set to "hidden." Of course that is, if the system works.
> 
> So, do you guys see the results (I do, but I'm an admin)




I see it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 25, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> All I know is, more men than women have voted in this poll. Chocolate is a thing for women. I don't think men get it. I really truly don't.




Chalk this up as another female who voted for "chocolate"......


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 25, 2005)

As Homer Simpson would say....

'Va--ni-lla....Oooooohhhhhh'

Me see...see, me see...


----------



## 1upus (Feb 25, 2005)

Have to agree with most of the posters. Depends on what you are talking about, ice cream, pudding. deserts, etc

A good vanilla bean ice cream is hard to beat. But then again so is a good chocolate. 

Aarrgh....how to choose?


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 25, 2005)

Chocolate.  And I can see the results.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 25, 2005)

I've gone exactly 23 hours forty-nine mintutes without a cigarette,  first time in my adult life, and I come  here looking for some gentle relaxation, no stress, no worry, and not  only do you, Michael Morris, taunt me with a promise of Chocolate or Vanilla, which is a temptation you are clearly unable to deliver in spite of the rather promiscous advertisement of flavor in the post  header, but yuo actually expect me in my rather addled state to make some pronouncment behind which I shall be expected to stand, mocked by either my chocalate friends or my white-asz vanilla relatives and acquaintances, well thank you very much Mr. Morris.

Vote Rocky Road.




HTH


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 25, 2005)

I see it. And vanilla is still ahead.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

I feel your pain.  Vote Chocolate to help us out.


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I feel your pain.  Vote Chocolate to help us out.




Lies! Lies and Slander!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Lies! Lies and Slander!



If that's what it takes to win, then whatever.


----------



## Algolei (Feb 25, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> For what?  Pudding?  Ice cream?  Cake?
> 
> Or women?



It matters??

Banana!   Uh, I mean...chocolate.


----------



## SpringPlum (Feb 25, 2005)

Mmmm, Chocolate!

Of course, if Johnny Depp ever stars in a movie called 'Vanilla' than I might just change my mind 

Or "Charlie and the Vanilla Factory" for that matter


----------



## Krieg (Feb 25, 2005)

SpringPlum said:
			
		

> Mmmm, Chocolate!
> 
> Of course, if Johnny Depp ever stars in a movie called 'Vanilla' than I might just change my mind
> 
> Or "Charlie and the Vanilla Factory" for that matter





Just more proof that chocolate is evil and the work of *He Who Shall Not Be Named*.

One more vote for vanilla.

One more poster who can see the results.


----------



## Mark (Feb 25, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Take your pick!
> 
> 
> (I'm testing the hide poll feature and need an enourmous number of lab rats - far more than wonder around in meta. Plus this long lasting debate must end I say!!  )




Slide it into General for a day...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 25, 2005)

attach it to the front page.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Make it the front page...


----------



## Mark (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Make it the front page...





Or put it BEFORE the front page!


Huh?


HUH?


----------



## Crothian (Feb 25, 2005)

take it to a site that large amounts of people actually visit......


----------



## WmRAllen67 (Feb 25, 2005)

I voted vanilla...

But chocolate, if it's got crunchy bits in it-- crispies, Kit-Kats, that sort of thing... and though I love nuts, unfortunately they make me grumpy and sick (mild food allergy), so I'm trying to cut them out of my diet...

Though I miss peanut M&M's...

On a related note, and not to hijack the thread, I've always wanted to try hot chocolate the way the Aztecs did, with jalepenos in it. Has anyone here? What did you think?


----------



## WmRAllen67 (Feb 25, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> I've gone exactly 23 hours forty-nine mintutes without a cigarette...




Good for you! 

(Or better for you, at least...)

Wish I had that kind of willpower-- I always fail my saves!


----------



## Ferox4 (Feb 25, 2005)

WmRAllen67 said:
			
		

> On a related note, and not to hijack the thread, I've always wanted to try hot chocolate the way the Aztecs did, with jalepenos in it. Has anyone here? What did you think?




Now that's some HOT chocolate!


----------



## Umbran (Feb 25, 2005)

WmRAllen67 said:
			
		

> On a related note, and not to hijack the thread, I've always wanted to try hot chocolate the way the Aztecs did, with jalepenos in it. Has anyone here? What did you think?




The Aztecs did that without sweeteners.  I think most tongues used to candy chocolate would cringe at chocolate without sugar and with chilies.


----------



## Maldur (Feb 25, 2005)

I can still see theresults, and I would have picked cinnamon if that would have been a choice


----------



## Panthanas (Feb 25, 2005)

Vanilla!  Stupid chocolate!

::kicks chocolate in the junk::

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## JimAde (Feb 25, 2005)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I can still see theresults, and I would have picked cinnamon if that would have been a choice



 Mmmm.  Cinnamon.  

I put cinnamon on vanilla ice cream.

But I still voted chocoalte!  *ducks as rabid vanilla fans throw things*


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 25, 2005)

The Shaman said:
			
		

> My wife has this great vanilla-scented body wash...
> 
> ...oh yeah, vanilla all the way...




I managed to get the last chocolate Suave body wash before Xmas... mmmmm, so good.  However, when It comes to ice cream, I voted vanilla, because it's the perfect base for ANY topping.  A couple of my favs are chocolate syrup w/ flaked coconut or just a sprinkle of malt powder on top.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 25, 2005)

This poll is wrong. I like both, mixed together. But I'm going to vote chocolate, because I like it better by itself. And to make people mad.


----------



## GlassJaw (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm an admitted chocoholic.  And I can't believe vanilla is winning.  Blasphemous!!


----------



## GreyShadow (Feb 25, 2005)

Chocolate all the way!


----------



## Dracomeander (Feb 25, 2005)

Chocolate is a great taste on its own, but Vanilla is as well and is a great enhancer to many other things. My vote has to go to Vanilla.

Oh, and the results are still visible for me.


----------



## nakia (Feb 25, 2005)

I immediately assumed "ice cream" when I saw the choices and did not consider all the other myriad uses of those flavors.  Am I wierd?

Still, vanilla rules!!

And I can see the results.


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vanilla is winning because vanilla is _italicized_.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 25, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> The Aztecs did that without sweeteners. I think most tongues used to candy chocolate would cringe at chocolate without sugar and with chilies.




Quite true. There are a few Mexican dishes that call for unsweetened cocoa, though. And my wife uses unsweetened cocoa in her chili.

Edit:  Oh, and I can still see the poll.


----------



## IamTheTest (Feb 25, 2005)

I like both, but I voted vanilla because it is better.  I too can see the results.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 25, 2005)

I went with chocolate because I am a chocoholic.  I like vanilla also, but not to the same degree.  

I love all kinds of chocolate, but I really enjoy trying and comparing different kinds of dark chocolate.  I find that different dark chocolates can have amazing subtleties in their flavor, similar to the way wine from different regions does.

So, for you vanilla connoisseurs out there, I am wondering: where do you find top notch vanilla flavor?  Are there different varieties with subtlties like dark chocolate?  I am just wondering if I have never experienced a really good vanilla.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 25, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> The Aztecs did that without sweeteners.  I think most tongues used to candy chocolate would cringe at chocolate without sugar and with chilies.





I think we can handle our Mole just fine thank you very much.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

Chocolate is making a comeback!

And I can still see the results.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Vanilla is winning because vanilla is _italicized_.



... Tell me you know why it's italicized...


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Tell me you know why it's italicized...




Why should I know? I'm not the one that made the poll.


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes, still visible.


----------



## JimAde (Feb 25, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Why should I know? I'm not the one that made the poll.



 It's not obvious when there are only two choices, but the italicized one is the one you voted for (so we know how mojo voted  )


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Why should I know? I'm not the one that made the poll.



Whichever option you vote for becomes italicized.  For me, chocolate is italicized.


----------



## billd91 (Feb 25, 2005)

Chocolate is good, especially as a candy, but vanilla is quite simply better. As an odor, it's far, far sexier too.


----------



## Khayman (Feb 25, 2005)

Hell, I'm drinking some vanilla as I type thisjkl. ow. blind


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

WmRAllen67 said:
			
		

> On a related note, and not to hijack the thread, I've always wanted to try hot chocolate the way the Aztecs did, with jalepenos in it. Has anyone here? What did you think?




I think this is a thread that it is more than safe to hijack.  

Rick Bayless (a chef of Mexican cuisine who has a show on PBS; he also appeared on Iron Chef America) did hot chocolate with chilis in it, though I can't remember if they were jalepenos or not.  He did it halfway between American and Aztec, though; it was still sweetened.  His version was more spicey than outright hot, from what he said.


----------



## Wolf72 (Feb 25, 2005)

Vanilla all the way ... if I want some chocolate i can add some chocolate syrup ...


----------



## Khayman (Feb 25, 2005)

WmRAllen67 said:
			
		

> (...) On a related note, and not to hijack the thread, I've always wanted to try hot chocolate the way the Aztecs did, with jalepenos in it. Has anyone here? What did you think?




Yep --- very good. I've made a cocoa & hot milk with a bit of ground allspice and chipotle, with a bit less sugar than usual to give it a bitter edge. You don't want it hot, just a bit peppery to the tongue (like strawberries n' black pepper).

If you like Mexican drinks, try _atole_. A weird-but-good cornmeal beverage. You can spice that up, too.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 25, 2005)

Speaking (?) of sweets and jalepenos, I keep thinking I should try jalepeno jelly, but I'm scared to.  I really like spicy stuff, but I'm not a big fan of mixing sweets with salts and I'm afraid there'd be some similarity.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Speaking (?) of sweets and jalepenos, I keep thinking I should try jalepeno jelly, but I'm scared to.  I really like spicy stuff, but I'm not a big fan of mixing sweets with salts and I'm afraid there'd be some similarity.



 Ew.  That does sound scary.  It *might* not suck, but I don't think I'd risk it...


----------



## Khayman (Feb 25, 2005)

Jalapeno helly? That's good too. Especially on cornbread.

God, I really have to eat something that doesn't have chilies in it.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 25, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Ew. That does sound scary. It *might* not suck, but I don't think I'd risk it...




That's where I've been (not risking) for a few years.  It seems like everyone who finds out I like spicy Thai, though, immediately says, "Hey, you should try jalepeno jelly."  Of course none of them have ever tried it.

The cornbread idea sounds good... er... passible, though.    I think it's only $1.50 or some such.  Maybe I'll try that sometime, just so I can have an informed opinion.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 25, 2005)

Khayman said:
			
		

> Jalapeno helly? That's good too. Especially on cornbread.
> 
> God, I really have to eat something that doesn't have chilies in it.



 Why?


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2005)

Some things are better vanilla, and some are better chocolate. For Valentine's Day, I got a bar of 67% dark chocolate and ate it with a tall glass of vanilla soymilk. I like my ice cream vanilla, but my cake chocolate. I can't make a choice.


----------



## Ferox4 (Feb 26, 2005)

....don't look now, but chocolate is gaining ground.......cmon, baby........


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Chocolate pulled within 4 or 5 votes a while ago.  We're losing ground now. :\


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 26, 2005)

This is pretty on topic since it's about chocolate & vanilla.

First, I found this great hot chocolate mix, Hershey's French Vanilla.  It's a bit pricey, 5 packets for about $2.50, but it is so good.  The touch of vanilla just makes it so mellowed out and kinda decadent.

Second, I bought some Kozy Shack pudding yesterday, couse I'm desided to stock up on some comfy foods.  I love their rice pudding, but I also got a container of their chocolate, because I like to mix them both together.  Mmm, the vanilla taste and texture of the rice pudding, mixed in and mellowing out the chocolate.  Yum.  I tried it first when I was visiting my parents and my dad thought I was weird... till he tried it.   Then he thought I was a genius.   Oh, and my parents also really liked the hot cocoa mentioned above.


----------



## GreyShadow (Feb 26, 2005)

Only five votes behind at present.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 26, 2005)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> ...I found this great hot chocolate mix, Hershey's French Vanilla.




That stuff is the bomb! 

I prefer vanilla.  But a good chocolate is awful good too.  A good dark chocolate is a touch too bitter for my taste, though.


----------



## Algolei (Feb 27, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> That stuff is the bomb!



How much hydrogenated oils does it contain?


----------



## Xath (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmm, the only situation where vanilla comes close is with ice cream, and it just depends on my mood.  Otherwise it's chocolate for me.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 27, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> How much hydrogenated oils does it contain?





I'll just mention all the fat info:
Calories from fat: 15
Saturated fat, 0 g:0%
Cholesterol, less than 5 mg:1%

& partially hydrogenated soybean oil is 5th on the ingrdient list.

It's definately not the kind of hot choloate I'd drink everyday, especially since I make any hot chocolate with 2% milk and never water.  It's a comfy, splurge food.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Still can see the results.  They're looking into this, right?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 28, 2005)

Given that chocolate contains several addictive substances, and vanilla only two. I call this poll biased and unfair.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 28, 2005)

Where's the option for white chocolate? I like white chocolate best and I demand representation!


----------



## JimAde (Feb 28, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Where's the option for white chocolate? I like white chocolate best and I demand representation!



 White chocolate is right up there with Nyarlathotep in the "things that should not be" category.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 28, 2005)

Bah.  White chocolate is chocolate.  Just has more milk.


----------

